

Plotr: a CSS / Javascript Graph framework based on Prototype - chaostheory
http://solutoire.com/plotr

======
r7000
I just used plotr on the weekend to add a nice little pie chart to a view.
There's a few rough edges but it was relatively painless.

------
nextmoveone
Looks cool...I think Fusion Charts is better though!

